# Fishing License



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well folks, what's the deal on the NC License?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

not much. have to buy one to fish saltwater legally now.


got mine yesterday at wally world. i always love going there, 3 people behind the counter in sporting good and 3 registers, but of course, only 1 open.

and it takes about 15 min for them to punch all of your info into the comp. 

gonna be a little pain in arse, specially if ur not drivin ur truck, but surf fishing, wetness.



i asked them if you can laminate them so they dont get destroyed by a drop of water, they said its fine to laminate.





Jesse


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

What's the rush Wilber,your first tourny ain't for awhile ....the R


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

can get them online too i hear


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

You are covered if you have a lifetime fishing license. I know that the price on those went up when they added the saltwater license but if you do the math it is still a good deal.

John


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

couple more ?, How much and do they burn the out-of-state angler's?


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

Wilber said:


> couple more ?, How much and do they burn the out-of-state angler's?


The cost of an annual CRFL will be $15 for residents and $30 for non-residents. A 10-day license will be available for residents for $5, and $10 for non-residents.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

picked up mine yesterday before wettin a line. glad i did, this town was CRAWLING with marine patrol yesterday. i dont know if it was just a coincidence or not, but they were out and about. i usually hardly ever see them except at the boat ramp. maybe the money is goin to good use.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah they were ryan! definately here too. they were ALL OVER. saw em at the creeks twice, talked to em for a little bit, didnt even ask for the license. but im assuming thats why they were all over?

saw the same guy 3 times and 3 different creeks i stopped at lol




Jesse


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*just tried*

purchasing it on line and their site seems to be having problems. E-mailed them and hope to get it straightened out before my trip down this weekend.

I don't have a problem with the license, but I wonder if I can expect to be approached numerous times as I move from one spot to a new locale. ( A vehicle decal would be nice and possibly save time and wasted energy)

Never even been approached by a park ranger before. Guess that is about to change.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> purchasing it on line and their site seems to be having problems. E-mailed them and hope to get it straightened out before my trip down this weekend.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the license, but I wonder if I can expect to be approached numerous times as I move from one spot to a new locale. ( A vehicle decal would be nice and possibly save time and wasted energy)
> 
> Never even been approached by a park ranger before. Guess that is about to change.


yeah really.... guess i'll have to make sure that i dont have any open containers in the vehicles.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

It appears the NC is giving a grace period before they start issuing tickets. 

Couple of notable points in the article below:

1) A ticket for fishing without a license has a $35 fine and $110 court costs.

2 ) As many as 15 million licenses will be sold. Some state workers say this number may be a little high. But that's a lota money.  

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2007-01-02-13-11-33


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I got mine yesterday on line. Only took about 10 min including printing out the "temporary" license. Would make alot more sence if they just let you print out the "real" license instead of them having to pay to mail it.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Just got mine online...pretty much hassle free..put in my fresh water number..and presto..all of my info popped up.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info folks.

Guess I'll have to get the thing soon, $30.00 bucks, dang, that's the way to promote tourism.

Well I guess $ 150.00 bucks a year for the family to surf fish isn't toooooo bad.


----------



## Outcast1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Cliff, you should look into getting the lifetime license. I think it is 500 bucks for out of state. thats about 16 years to even out, but I figure we will be fishing tournaments a lot longer than that.

Chris


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

*Why just fishermen?*

Why not surfers, shell collectors, sun bathers, swimmers and everyone else that uses the beaches and parks? Why do the fishermen have to fund the beaches for everyone?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Wilber said:


> Thanks for the info folks.
> 
> Guess I'll have to get the thing soon, $30.00 bucks, dang, that's the way to promote tourism.
> 
> Well I guess $ 150.00 bucks a year for the family to surf fish isn't toooooo bad.


Don't know if you have young ones in that list. I believe no license required for under 16 folks.


----------



## FiShGang88 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Fishin licence*

I dont live done at the beach and dont come done there but a week in april a week in june and a week in october and was just wandering if you could buy a week permit or somwthing like that.........


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Annual and Short-term Coastal Recreational Fishing License*

From http://www.ncwildlife.org/pg01_License/pg1_CRFLchart.pdf

The annual non-resident fee is $30 while the ten day short-term license fee for non-residents is $10. So pick your poison really. If you are a non-resident and plan to fish more than 3 different trips then its more economical to get the annual pass. Hope this helps.

Cane44


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

If you fish the piers...call ahead and see if they have a blanket license...meaning anyone fishing the pier is covered. Might save a few bucks if you don't fish anywhere else.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

You Know Chris, that's what I'm gonna do for me, as far as the kids go, well, they pretty much drift away from surf fishing around age sixteen anyway, with girls and cars and such. Sooooo, I guess it's not that bad.

All the more reason to take a kid fishing.

PS You catch anything since Big Hatteras?


----------



## Outcast1 (Sep 18, 2006)

we rode out the "hurricane" thanksgiving week and managed a couple of nice puppy drum, other than that the new baby is cutting way into my fishing time. Been in the secret trout hole with my kayak a couple of times with moderate success. Other than that, I'm hoping for a striper trip soon. 

Chris


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

*salt water*

Non - resendent $30 - big deal. Been buying Fl non-resendent for quite a while. Don't like it stay the H--- home. blah ! good fishing - glenn


----------



## htwoopup (Dec 30, 2006)

does anyone know how long it takes to receive license in mail from them? it is nowhere on the nc wildlife website. trip coming up and just want to get it done before then. or is it better to just get in state in person? thanks. oh, sorry folks...just went through the whole process and printed the temporary. seems an odd way to do it.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think it said within 3-5 days when I purchased mine online... but I'd wait until I got in state just to make sure.

Cane44


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Wilber said:


> Thanks for the info folks.
> 
> Guess I'll have to get the thing soon, $30.00 bucks, dang, that's the way to promote tourism.
> 
> Well I guess $ 150.00 bucks a year for the family to surf fish isn't toooooo bad.


Does anyone else remember what they told you it would cost, when they were lining up support for this new, additional nusiance tax ? ?

*Thats right ! ! $1.00*

I don't mind paying the fee, but I sure do resent being played for a *Sucker.*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

htwoopup said:


> does anyone know how long it takes to receive license in mail from them? it is nowhere on the nc wildlife website. trip coming up and just want to get it done before then. or is it better to just get in state in person? thanks. oh, sorry folks...just went through the whole process and printed the temporary. seems an odd way to do it.


I did mine online on the 1st and recieved my "real" one on the 5th.


----------

